# Lanser EV?



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

2003 Lancer auto has a fuzzy logic computer (INVECS?) that talks to the engine computer. Don't fancy trying to teach it to understand an electric engine.

Proabably sell it on Trademe for far more than a manual will cost you. 

Bryan
Auckland


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Lanser John said:


> I live in Blenheim NZ,saw Gavins story in our local press last week and visited his site & links, great job Gav. you have got me interested!
> 
> Starting to research the fesability of converting our #2 car Mitsubishi Laser 2003 Auto with 90000Km (ex rental).
> 
> Wondering whether the Auto transmission with all the electrics that go into will present any insurmountable problems? Anybody care to comment before I go spending dollars on a transmission manual?


Hey you're very welcome! I get a buzz every time I see someone that's here because of me in some way or another.
Which local press story was that by the way? I was in the media _again?_ Crikey. This is getting crazy. All this "fame" and not a cent in fortune.


----------



## Lanser John (Aug 26, 2008)

Gavin, the story was in the Marlborough Exprss last week titled " Gavins Smiling all the way to Fiji" Nice pic. of you & the engine room.

Bryan, thanks for your reply. Does this mean I put the Lanser transmission in the to hard basket? I need to get a look at one as at present I don't know anything about them. 
Is their any way we can remove or lock the torque converter?
Can the gear box be operated in a forward & reverse gear without computer input?
Would be great if we could find a way around this as the car looks good for conversion in all other respects.

John


----------



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

Lanser John said:


> Does this mean I put the Lanser transmission in the to hard basket? I need to get a look at one as at present I don't know anything about them.
> Is their any way we can remove or lock the torque converter?
> Can the gear box be operated in a forward & reverse gear without computer input?
> Would be great if we could find a way around this as the car looks good for conversion in all other respects.


afaik all modern autos are computer controlled, and they tend to talk to the engine (like telling it to feather the throttle during gearchanges!). I think it would be difficult to use the auto, as it uses engine inputs to decide when to change gears (and Mitsi advertising referred to it's fuzzy-logic). 

No doubt you could make a simple controller, that would allow you to tell the box what gear to use, and to lock the converter. iirc the electronic boxes still use hydraulics to engage the clutches on the planetary gearsets, and the electronics just make it smarter at deciding when and how to do that. For an EV, where you're only interested in reverse and maybe a couple of forward gears (Gav said he's only using 2nd and 3rd), then you may just need a basic controller to activate the required solenoids when you decide it's time to change gear. Now you've got me thinking... 

Possibly simpler to get hold of a manual gearbox instead. It's likely the manual box has the same diff as the auto (although I've never compared them), so it might be a straight bolt-in replacement.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Gee thanks "Edison50". I remember 2 years ago Rob gave me admin priviledges in the NZ thread. I've never used them though, so God knows how I remove that spam post. Let me have a look around...


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Whoops. That didn't work...


----------

